# Trying to locate discontinued tile



## Bryceblox (Mar 26, 2016)

I need to make a repair to several tiles in my kitchen and have discovered the tiles that were originally used have been discontinued. The tile is Marazzi Pacifico 16 x 16 Cabos (UD11). I am looking for 8-10 tiles and am willing to pay top dollar to anyone who might have a box or two just collecting dust.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 26, 2016)

Bryceblox said:


> I need to make a repair to several tiles in my kitchen and have discovered the tiles that were originally used have been discontinued. The tile is Marazzi Pacifico 16 x 16 Cabos (UD11). I am looking for 8-10 tiles and am willing to pay top dollar to anyone who might have a box or two just collecting dust.



You'll need to search for a bone yard that accumulates discontinued products.

I know of two here in S. Cal.


----------



## Bryceblox (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. I have an inquiry in with thisoldtile.com as well. I figured there may be a chance that a contractor or homeowner may have a couple boxes left over from a past project as well. All advice or direction is greatly appreciated!


----------



## havasu (Mar 26, 2016)

I would recommend taking a picture of exactly what you need since it may jar some memories.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 26, 2016)

You can check ebay also. But I am curious; are there many companies that do this "bone yard" stuff? how do you find them? Look under salvage?


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 26, 2016)

They generally evolve as a niche industry and become known by word of mouth among tradesmen.

Their inventory will vary from limited stock of expired, discontinued and desolved corp., like HUNTINGTON Tile, popular in the 60's, too discontinued patterns, and the market is of homeowners to developers.


----------



## Bryceblox (Mar 27, 2016)

havasu said:


> I would recommend taking a picture of exactly what you need since it may jar some memories.



Photos are attached. Thanks!


----------



## Bryceblox (Mar 27, 2016)

Bryceblox said:


> Photos are attached. Thanks!



Here is an actual photo as well...

Again - I truly appreciate everyone's advice and help on this!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 27, 2016)

Find a Home Depot with a good customer support and have them check inventory of every store, there left overs often go to Habitat Restore, they might find that for you too. Must often the trick is to get past costumer help desk before you get someone willing to help you.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 28, 2016)

have you tried the Marazzi site? http://www.marazziusa.com/products
or http://www.marazziusa.com/contact-us


----------



## Bryceblox (Mar 28, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> have you tried the Marazzi site? http://www.marazziusa.com/products
> or http://www.marazziusa.com/contact-us




Yes, here was the response I received:

"Sorry, this tile is discontinued and no longer available. We have nothing left in stock. Please feel free to let us know if you have any further questions or concerns.

Thank you again for writing.  We hope Marazzi will continue to be your first choice in the future.

We invite you to contact Marazzi direct for immediate assistance by calling 972-232-3801 between 7:30am - 5:00pm CST weekdays or by emailing whenever the need arises.

Thank you for choosing Marazzi,

Marazzi Customer Service Team"


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 29, 2016)

Sounds like you're S.O.L.

You could try using a complimentary tile and creating a pattern or something more creative. or you can continue to search the 'bone yards'. Makes me feel better that I saved a box of tile for 20 years in my basement.


----------



## rokosz (Apr 26, 2016)

www.valuefloorsdirect.com  try them. I got most of what i needed from them for my bathreno.  very searchable site.  They might only have the squares or nothing at all.


----------



## Bryceblox (Apr 28, 2016)

rokosz said:


> www.valuefloorsdirect.com  try them. I got most of what i needed from them for my bathreno.  very searchable site.  They might only have the squares or nothing at all.



Thanks! I will give this a try.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 28, 2016)

http://www.areaknowledge.com/search/marazzi-discontinued-floor-tile/2
With a location in your profile it would be a big help to make local suggestions on where to look.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 29, 2016)

Some times you just have to look for something close or start looking a pattern you could work in with a different tile.
I have replaced one broken tile by adding a 4 x 6 rug pattern in a kitchen.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 30, 2016)

Home Depot tile might be easy to find because of the volumes ...  I have been in custom tile situations and had success.  There are tile stores which offer upscale tile, of course.  Their delivery guys go to Los Angeles tile yards every week.  With a sample in hand, they were able to locate the quantity of marble I needed in one case.  This will not work for very old tile .... but worth a shot


----------

